# Tivo Ip Address change



## heychris_1 (Dec 14, 2007)

All,

I have a hr10-250 that I originally upgraded with ptvnet and instantcake. Recently I upgraded to 6.3 with the slicer. During the slicer prompts I fat fingered the IP address. What has happened is that the tivo seems to come up with the gateway address instead of the preferred address.

I have search the forums here as well as dvrupgrade.

I tried the following methods

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45&highlight=address+change

Neither changing to a DHCP or editing the IP address change anything. Is there another file location I should look for the mistyped IP address?

I tried to re-run the slicer but it wouldn't let me.

Please help!


----------



## InspectorGadget (Feb 22, 2002)

There are a bunch of things that could have gone wrong during the process. You really need to give more detailed information.

1. Give a step-by-step of exactly what you did and exactly what you entered and other relevant things you may have read in the config file(s) relating to the IP address and the process of changing it. You've given us a boilerplate, but we really don't know what's in YOUR system.

2. How do you know that it doesn't work? Rather than give us a conclusion, like "the tivo seems to come up with the gateway address," tell us what you observed that led you to that conclusion. Also other things you may have observed, such as what did and didn't work (pings, telnets, etc.)

3. Tell us a little about the LAN you're putting it on; what kind of router, what's your internal LAN address range, what other machines do you have on it, does your router run DHCP, etc. How and where is your TiVo plugged into the network?

There are a LOT of things that can go wrong in a process like this.


----------

